

Alley vs Valley: The Costs of Business in the Silicon Meccas - jdrucker
http://newyork.citypudding.com/more/technology/alley-vs-valley-the-costs-of-business-in-the-silicon-meccas

======
russell
The article concludes that SF beats NYC, which surprised me. SF has an even
bigger advantage if you locate on the Peninsula south of SF: no local payroll
tax, cheaper office space. Northern San Mateo County has Bart service, so the
commute is easy for those who live in SF. The local tax rates are misleading,
they are the marginal rates not actual rates for developers. The SF talent
pool is expensive, but very deep. I will concede that hiring is becoming very
tight, especially if your company is not very interesting. In that case I
suggest that you locate in LA, thereby raising the general level of developer
excitement in both areas. :D

